# compund or wooden bow?



## huntindog (Oct 25, 2007)

*what type of bow?*​
compound960.00%longbow426.67%recurve213.33%crossbow00.00%


----------



## huntindog (Oct 25, 2007)

should i go and buy the compound bow or should i make the wooden bow..i have the tools and stuff to make the bow and arrows and i think it would be way cheaper.

-jon


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

for sure makin a wood bow would be cheaper thats all i shoot, theyre addictive


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

More than likely it'll take a few tries before you get one to work, but making a bow is much more fun than just buying one. If it's done right, it can be a very effective weapon and you get a much more acomplished feeling when you kill something (or even shoot a target) with something you made yourself.

Start out with something simple like a longbow or R/D bow. They're simple and you get good experience tillering and whatnot. Then you can move on to make something more complex like a recurve or horse bow :beer:


----------



## Pabowhunter92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Theres no way to do this over the internet, but heres a shot. If you are just getting into archery, go to an outfitter. They will set you up with a nice compound. If i were you id wait for the longbow until you are successful with a compound.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Do and shoot with what you are confident with. One thing about shooting archery, if you can't have fun doing it, then I really don't see the point in it. The only way to be successful with traditional equipment, long bow or recurve, is not to shoot a compound. After all the indians never had wheels


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Turner said:


> After all the indians never had wheels


Then how did their cars move and VHS's rewind?


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

you could buy a compound and build a longbow, then you would have both for the price of your compound, and you could use the longbow when you are huntin stands set up for close shots


----------



## cabowhunter (Apr 18, 2008)

I shoot them all, but if were just starting out I would start with a lightweight compound or recurve. IMO.


----------

